# Newbe ?'s on the XD 9



## jtm54 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just went out and got my first hand gun and so far very happy to say it was the XD 9. Still mad at my buddy for finding the good deal on the hand gun class after that I just had to have one. :mrgreen: So as this is my first had gun I have a few questions. I clean my shotguns after every outting, do I need to do this with the XD. Also I am wondering about the history of the XD like how long has it been around. Thanks


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

In it's current form, it started as the HS2000 in Croatia as a weapon for their military/police. Springfield picked up the US license in 2002 as the XD-9. It's still manufactured in Croatia.

Cleaning wise, I don't think you'd see any problems at all cleaning it every 500 rounds fired. If it's your home defense weapon, I'd probably clean it a little more frequently than that.....just to be sure.
There have been endurance tests done with the XD, freezing it (wet), dunking it in mud, sand, dirt........followed immediately by a hundred or more rounds.....no misfires. Thousand round tests on a weapon that already had 17500 rounds through it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

jtm54 said:


> I clean my shotguns after every outting, do I need to do this with the XD. (?)


No, you don't *need* to, but if you are going to rely upon it for protection, then IMO you should clean it after use.

My semi's that are range guns only and that get regular use don't get cleaned after every outing. OTOH, I do clean the range guns after two or possibly three range sessions.

My SD/HD guns get cleaned after each range session.

I have a ParaUSA 1911 that was only cleaned after purchase, and hasn't been cleaned since. I just want to see how long it can go without cleaning before I get a failure. So far, 550 rounds w/o a failure, with rounds 551-600 due up this weekend....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> No, you don't *need* to, but if you are going to rely upon it for protection, then IMO you should clean it after use.


Exactly! If you're going to rely on the gun to potentially save your life, why not take a few minutes to make sure it's in the best possible operating condition?


----------



## jtm54 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have so far been cleaning every time. I dont know how much I see it as my HD gun as I keep a shotgun pretty close on the home front. I am working on my CCW so in the near future it will be a SD/HD gun.


----------



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

First post/response for me on this forum. This is the same model i'm considering. s&w mp9 is the other.


----------

